# Customized my 229 DAK, Is it Sig Sacrilege?



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

I always wanted an all stainless P229, or an Elite but was not sure I'd be happy with a 42 oz brick. So when my son's friend said he was selling his 229 DAK black 40 Cal I made him an offer. He asked for $25 more and so the gun was mine for $475. I decided since the Sig warranty is not tranferable anyway, a customization was in the black DAK's future. So I turned it over to a close friend who's a gunsmith. I said to give me a fine satin finish on the aluminumn frame and slide. I also had a set of Hogue Extreme aluminum grips which I wanted in the same finish. I like contrast so I told him to leave all of the controls and appointments black. Here are the pics of the finished product.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow! That is awesome! I have 2 Elite Stainless Sigs that don't look that nice.


----------



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

*A Few More Pics*

Took a few more shots of the "black" DAK.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Too bad the controls can't be the same color/ beautiful job non the less.


----------



## BushPig (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow - that's gorgeous!!

Can you give us the contact info for the gunsmith that did the job? I'd like to do something similar!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Guns as art-I like it.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Real Nice,,, 

Lateck,


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Very nice! Worth the effort!

What type of holster is that in the pics?


----------

